

The 7-11 Deal: Could Yahoo Japan buy Yahoo? - tomh
http://valleywag.com/354529/the-7+eleven-deal-could-yahoo-japan-buy-yahoo

======
xirium
That's a good reasoned argument with research precedents, unlike some of the
half-baked rumours featured on the forum.

